# River Finds 2021 part 1



## JerryN (Sep 19, 2021)

Not very old or valuable, but of interest to me are the ones that I have identified:

Blue Ribbon 3XVI Quality Purity large medicine 1907-1933
Chas Fletcher’s Castoria 1900-1930 Pierce Glass Co
medicine bottle with herringbone pattern 
Piso’s Cure 1900-1937
Clear coke bottle 1945
Green hobbleskirt coke 1941 Sacramento CA
Green hobbleskirt coke 1949 Marysville CA
Saki-bin
snuff bottles
Chesebrough Vasaline 1918-1938 embossed on side
Chesebrough Vasaline 1945-1955 embossed on bottom
Turn mold wine bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 20, 2021)

This from the hurricane? Only good thing that came of it was the news stuff it exposed. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## JerryN (Sep 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> This from the hurricane? Only good thing that came of it was the news stuff it exposed.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


California, no hurricanes here.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 21, 2021)

JerryN said:


> California, no hurricanes here.


Thank God for that.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## afcooley (Oct 5, 2021)

JerryN said:


> View attachment 229904
> 
> Not very old or valuable, but of interest to me are the ones that I have identified:
> 
> ...



Nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

